# Looking for opinions on going from Allez to Tarmac



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I currently ride a 2013 Allez Compact. Looking for something with nicer components. I am not a racer, averaging around 75 miles a week of road riding. Currently I am a Clydesdale weighing in at 240 down from 261 earlier this year. I am looking at the 2015 Tarmac Sport. Looking for opinions on ride difference, quality, etc. Thanks.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am 215lb, and generally will say that at your weight the Aluminum Allez certainly is more compliant than for a 140 lb rider IMO. Carbon WILL negate certain frequency of vibrations [road buzz] A LOT more effectively however.

My question is what tires and pressures are you employing on the Allez? Reasoning being if you are running 28C tires [which IMO you should be] and reasonable/sensible and NOT the most pressure practicable, said differences may be considered less potentially, None the less it WILL feel different..


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

smoothie7 said:


> I currently ride a 2013 Allez Compact. Looking for something with nicer components. I am not a racer, averaging around 75 miles a week of road riding. Currently I am a Clydesdale weighing in at 240 down from 261 earlier this year. I am looking at the 2015 Tarmac Sport. Looking for opinions on ride difference, quality, etc. Thanks.


You are trying to go from a low-end bike to a slightly less low-end bike. I'd wait a while and try to go to an expert or better level otherwise this is kind of a wash.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

vertr said:


> You are trying to go from a low-end bike to a slightly less low-end bike. I'd wait a while and try to go to an expert or better level otherwise this is kind of a wash.


Slightly less ?? MEH. 105 11 speed on a FACT 9R frame VS A1 Aluminum with 2300 group will be a wash eh?

Not to get confrontational with another user, but my suggestion to the OP is to discount this post as not useful.

The fork difference alone could be considered fairly significant. I run 7800 on a few bikes and would have no issue running 105 if upgrading to 11 speed, just me? probably not.
But I have no 11 speed on my radar FWIW...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

240 is the weight limit on carbon parts. If you gain a pound you void the warranty.

Stay on aluminum until you're down another 20 or so pounds at least.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> 240 is the weight limit on carbon parts. If you gain a pound you void the warranty.
> 
> Stay on aluminum until you're down another 20 or so pounds at least.



Which begs the question, I do not see the LBS weighing the customer upon a warranty claim. If we go by looks, I am 215 and most folks think I am well under 200. Lots of cycling has me fit looking I guess.  Solid bone skull is very heavy...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

For sure there will be an improvement.... if you had a higher end model of the Allez, I'd say that there'd be less difference, but the Allez you have is essentially a base model. Don't expect the base model Tarmac to be super lightweight, but it will definitely be an improvement compared to your Allez. It will assume smooth out some of the vibration and road noise you feel from the Allez. You might not notice it now, but you will notice it once you ride the Tarmac. 

In terms of components, the new 105 stuff on the Tarmac is great and will be a big step up compared to what you have now... that being said, you could simply buy a new groups and put that on the Allez for significantly less money than buying a new bike. If you like your current frame and there's nothing wrong with it.. swapping over to new components and wheels might make a pretty big difference for you.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

robt57 said:


> Not to get confrontational with another user, but my suggestion to the OP is to discount this post as not useful.


Not to get confrontational, and then you get confrontational anyway? Learn to express your difference of opinion in a more mature way. 

Encouraging OP to wait to go higher end is entirely valid.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

vertr said:


> Not to get confrontational, and then you get confrontational anyway? Grow up.
> 
> Encouraging OP to wait to go higher end is entirely valid.


Grow up eh? I should have included apologizing for it in the message. If my methodology of totally disagreeing with that post offends, it does not change the fact that I feel the data point should be tossed out.

Again, read the tag line, IMO. If I lacked decorum, again apologies.... but not really a maturity issue, so more out of context sentiment?  [joke on that last one]


So back to the topic of the thread.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

TricrossRich said:


> In terms of components, the new 105 stuff on the Tarmac is great and will be a big step up compared to what you have now... that being said, you could simply buy a new groups and put that on the Allez for significantly less money than buying a new bike. If you like your current frame and there's nothing wrong with it.. swapping over to new components and wheels might make a pretty big difference for you.


A $400 105 group from Merlin isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm just like you. I started out at 265 got down to 238. I'm back to 250, another baby so I haven't ride much this year. My first road bike I bought is a 12 Roubaix Elite. Fact 8r carbon with 105s. I run 125psi in the tubes. It is an amazing bike. On groups rides we average 20-23mph. Sprints my max speed I've reached is 35mph. I wouldn't worry about going with a carbon bike. I've even taken this to the Rocky Mountains and done the Triple Bypass and Copper Triangle. I say go with what you want. Thinking of upgrading to the new Venge.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

No experience with Allez but my new Tarmac Sport is a nice riding bike. Only have two complaints, first is wheels and second would be the brakes. I will upgrade both but for now the wheels are fine and I am hoping the pad swap I did will improve stopping for now. I would say both complaints are pretty common on bikes with house brand components like the Axis wheels and brakes. I swapped out the crappy tires as well as the saddle but in my opinion these are not upgrades as much as a personal preferance.
I would say it is an upgrade over your current bike. Is it worth it? Only you can answer that.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

If you want the tarmac, go with the tarmac. You have to ride what you want to ride or where's the fun at? As was mentioned above, even if you went with a higher end model allez you would see improvement. I am on an Allez Smartweld with a pretty nice build and some carbon bits, as is Tricrossrich (above) and we both enjoy our allez's quite a bit. 

Like I said though, you have to ride what you want to ride. Get a bike that gets you excited to ride. It's all about enjoying it!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

tyrich88 said:


> If you want the tarmac, go with the tarmac. You have to ride what you want to ride or where's the fun at? As was mentioned above, even if you went with a higher end model allez you would see improvement. *I am on an Allez Smartweld with a pretty nice build and some carbon bits, as is Tricrossrich (above) and we both enjoy our allez's quite a bit. *
> 
> Like I said though, you have to ride what you want to ride. Get a bike that gets you excited to ride. It's all about enjoying it!


Same here. Ran into someone yesterday and told him the bike was Al, he couldn't believe it. He even tapped the top tube and stated it sounded like carbon, lol. Great, great bike.


----------



## man.cave (Jul 12, 2015)

I just purchased a 15 tarmac expert and swaped wheels for roval 40 clx, this bike is nice. I was riding a base model Roubaix, but can tell a huge difference in handling and Ave speed. Thus far very comfortable, but as someone else posted, u need to get the expert or higher to actually be getting the new tarmac with rider first Vs a sl4


----------

